# BBC's Top 100 British sitcoms



## Arthur_Vandelay

Recently the BBC released the results of its poll to find Britain's best sitcom.
Here is the top ten:
1. Only Fools and Horses
2. Blackadder
3. Vicar of Dibley
4. Dad's Army
5. Fawlty Towers
6. Yes, Minister
7. Porridge
8. Open All Hours
9. The Good Life
10. One Foot in the Grave

and here are numbers 11-100.

What do you think of the BBC results? What would be in your list of Top 5 British sitcoms?

(Personally, I think it a travesty that Fawlty Towers isn't number one. And what about The Young Ones? The Office? Are You Being Served? Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em?)


----------



## Ithrynluin

What? No _AbFab_ and _'Allo, 'Allo_ in the Top Ten? And _You Rang M'lord? _isn't even on the list! A travesty!

Long live Dawn French and Jennifer Saunders!


----------



## Niniel

I don't know all of them, but my fav is still Blackadder. Also fun are The Young Ones, Bottom, Dad's Army, 'Allo 'Allo, Keeping up appearances, and Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I don't know all of those on the list, but that's just because I don't know their names in English. Anyway, best British sitcom I've ever seen is 'Allo, Allo!'
'Keeping up Appearances', 'Absolutely Fabulous' and 'One Foot in The Grave' are those I've watched and really like. And of course there's the famous Mr. Bean! And of course, 'Jeeves'.


----------



## Legolam

Of the top ten, I voted for Blackadder - but I'd rather Red Dwarf had won. It was about 17th I think, and is most definitely one of the funniest programmes I've ever seen!!



> Cat: "Hey, I got it! We laser our way through!?"
> Kryten: "Ah, an excellent suggestion, Sir, with just two minor drawbacks. One, we don't have a power source for the lasers, and two, we don't have any lasers."



www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/reddwarf


----------



## Aulë

I've heard of all of them.....except the one that came first!  (Which says a lot for the results of the poll).

btw, could anyone tell me the name of a British show that based in Scotland, where some bloke came back from the city to inherit an old castle? His father had a dog by the name of 'Useless' who ended up killing him by retrieving a live stick of dynamite from a lake.


----------



## Rangerdave

The Britta's Empire came in about 53 slots higher than I would have voted it.

But then I thought the top 5 should have been

5. Yes Minister
4. Chef
3. The Thin Blue Line
2. Blackadder


and......[insert drum roll here].....

*1. The Goodies*




RD


----------



## laura

I really, really dislike "Only Fools and Horses". Lots of people rave about it but I just don't get why the like it so much. I would have preferred Blackadder, Vicar of Dibly, Red Dwarf, Dad's Army - even One Foot in the Grave would have been preferable. 

Aulë: "Monarch of the Glen" is the series you are looking for.


----------



## Wolfshead

I desperately wanted Blackadder to win, but sadly it was not to be  It beggars belief that the Vicar Of Dibley came in third, though! Black Books should have been higher than about 67th (I think it was), and Father Ted was only 11! (I think). Maybe I'm just cynical, but was Father Ted 11th because the BBC weren't able to get the rights to show the programme from Channel 4? So it couldn't be in the top 10


----------



## Rhiannon

It's really, really unfair that not only do I not get BBC America (or the History channel...but that's a different story...) but I don't even get PBS (which _sometimes_, when it's in a good mood, shows _Keeping up Appearances_), or in fact any channels because our wiring is so screwed up that to hook up the TV it would need to be on the kitchen counter. Which would be extremely unaesthetic. So we do without. 

However, my darling brother at college tapes Father Ted and random other shows (when he remembers), and I got the family a DVD set of Keeping up Appearances. Fawlty Towers is planned for next Christmas. 

It is completely unfair that British sitcoms are funnier than ours. The only American sitcom I can bear to watch is Frasier.


----------



## Wolfshead

*Points and laughs* 

Keeping Up Appearances is funny, but there's so many other funnier British sitcoms!

Yes, we have better sitcoms, I know  But that's because, well, we're us  But to be fair, Friends is great. And I sometimes watch Malcolm In The Middle. But other than that, I don't watch American ones.


----------



## Aulë

laura said:


> Aulë: "Monarch of the Glen" is the series you are looking for.


Thank you so much!
I've been trying to figure that out for ages!!! 

I don't know about in Britain, but that show was quite popular in Australia. How did it go in the top 100?


----------



## Wolfshead

Monarch Of Glen's not a sitcom, so therefore it couldn't be in the sitcom top 100  It's more a drama than anything else. So it didn't count. It's still good, though.


----------



## Rhiannon

CraigSmith said:


> Keeping Up Appearances is funny, but there's so many other funnier British sitcoms!


But 1) I love Patricia Routledge and 2) I am related to people who are like Hyacinth. I'm not kidding. 

I forgot about Friends. I do sometimes watch it. And Gilmore Girls I watched religiously until we stopped getting TV.


----------

